# Longest song youve played?



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I posted a thread a while back about the longest song you've listened to, now how about the longest song youve played to? For me:

Between The Buried and Me:
Ants of the Sky - 13:10
White Walls - 14:13

In Flames:
Whoracle Medley (dont think its an official song, its on UltimateGuitar though) - 15:00+ ?


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I wrote a song once that was about 10 minutes long... and it actually involved tuning as part of the song, by the end it is in open C... and the whole song is instrumental acoustic guitar.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

"Free Bird" and the length depended on how much bourbon we've had. :rockon2:

BTW this was when I was a lot younger.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

At my last guitar lesson, (we are 5 students + the teacher) We started playing George Benson's 'El mar' and were doing solos one after the other. We stopped the song after 35 minutes because the lesson was over :smile:

It was fun tho...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Never live, but have often jammed on Phish tunes that end up wandering for 20-30 minutes: Divided Sky, Slave to the Traffic Light, Free, Wading in the Velvet Sea...good times.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

the longest song we used to play live was BO DIDDLEY-which ran about 25 min. depending on the crowd.
i have jammed without stopping for 4 + hours at an after hours club with a bunch of U.S. MUSICIANS one night. i think we started with some john lee hooker, and kept going from there.
by the way , this is where you really learn to play.
good luck
jimmy peters


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

the longest song we used to play live was BO DIDDLEY-which ran about 25 min. depending on the crowd.
i have jammed without stopping for 4 + hours at an after hours club with a bunch of U.S. MUSICIANS one night. i think we started with some john lee hooker, and kept going from there.
by the way , this is where you really learn to play.
good luck
jimmy peters


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not sure--but there have been jams around one song or even a riff somebody came up with that went on and on. I do have a cassette of a bad sounding "Smoke on the Water" that seemed to go on & on. I was in high school--I'd play it for friends and they'd love it--If I listen to it now I cringe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Gary Moore, Still got the Blues, I swear that thing went forever. I hated doing that lead, everybody wanted to hear it, I thought I sucked, and I got nothing but praise for it after tackling it night after night. That's such a weird feeling. I turn the radio off whenever i hear it. I'm stuck somewhere in 1993 and I'm still playing it.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

konasexone said:


> Gary Moore, Still got the Blues, I swear that thing went forever. I hated doing that lead, everybody wanted to hear it, I thought I sucked, and I got nothing but praise for it after tackling it night after night. That's such a weird feeling. I turn the radio off whenever i hear it. I'm stuck somewhere in 1993 and I'm still playing it.


AND LOVING EVERY SECOND(lol)


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

*Ccr...*

*Grapevine* - It went as long as the drummer could bear.

:rockon:


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Alices resteraunt. Somewhere around 20 minutes.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

When I was eighteen or so I played with a heavier band. We used to do Metallica's 'Master of Pupets' but we replaced the nice little interlude part with another Metallica song 'Damage Inc.'.

Probably not the longest at eight or nine minutes (depending on adrenaline levels), but I do remember having a really tired right hand the first few times we played it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Big White Tele said:


> Alices resteraunt. Somewhere around 20 minutes.


So you cut it short then?:wink:


----------

